# Sram vs. Shimano, I know, I know...



## seahuston

So yeah, I am sure that there are two strong sides to this debate. But I am debating my set up for next year's race bike. Its either hold on to my current two year old Dura Ace parts which comsmetically dont look awesome but function fine, or sell them off and buy some brand new Sram Force stuff. 
I can get a good enough deal with the force that I can pretty much break even. I would keep Dura Ace chains and cassette no matter what. 
I like the force becuase of the looks, weight and simplicity and becuse it is something new. I like the crisp shifts as well.
Dura Ace is nice, but my stuff is getting old and is only losing value. I like the buttery feel of DA and I know has been proven, somethign that i dont really know about with force.
Please tell me what you think and add any comentary you like, BTW i cant really afford to buy a new DA group. Clock is ticking on the force, so i dont have a whole lot of time.
thanks


----------



## Rubber Lizard

Sram is new and cool but still has a lot of kinks to work out in their design and quality control . There have been a lot of warranties sent back to sram with their new road gruppos. 
I would honestly stick with Shimano or Campy parts due to their proven track record. 
That said, I'm glad Sram is making road parts, competition is always good for the market and in 5 years I know that Sram will have product of equal quality and design as Shimano or Campagnolo. 
Stick with the Dura-Ace


----------



## kneejerk

Shimano is tried and true. 
Advantages I see in the Shimano design is the crank and BB area, very easy to set up and works like a charm over and over and over and over again (not sure of the SRAM, but have seen problems with others). 

The Shimano crank and BB is what keeps me coming back, but this could change as they are introducing some new stuff. I am talking about the current Ultegra and Dura-Ace designs. Shimano chain rings have been cutting edge for some time, now it looks like others are catching up to them (or is it copying them).

Oh, Shimano chains (yes, also KMC) and cassettes are top notch too!.......

Bottom line: Shimano is cutting edge stuff that other companies like to copy. 

This is also a discussion on market hold. Shimano has been there for some time. Others are trying to get some action. It is rather strange to me the way it plays out with them able to maintain some compatability. Whether an act of standardization, communication or good will.


----------



## lawrence

I like a lot of things about SRAM. I've been told their shifters are buildable and they have a finer adjustment to the derailleurs.

The downside is postings here about their bottom bracket failing very soon.


----------



## seahuston

Yeah, 
I think I've been sold back to what I have started with trusted 7800 stuff. As carbony as Sram is i dont want to be messing with my shifters/BB or any other problematic areas during race season.
Any tips on cleaning out the shifters, I got them all full of crud in Kansas City and sprayed them out with WD-40 well but they still feel alittle crunchy, i havent lubed them up yet but the rear doesnt have the snap that i rember, i think an attached derailler will help. But yeah, clean out tips?
And on the cranks anything you can do to remove some of the shoe rub look, i was thinking buffing it but...


----------



## crumjack

You could hold off til 2009 and get your Dura Ace with hidden cables. There was a mention of this in CyclingNews section on ProTour bikes from the TDU. Google "2009 Dura Ace" and you'll uncover lots of message board chatter which seems to validate the rumor.


----------

